# Timing Belt Drive vs Transaxle



## spencurai (Feb 16, 2011)

I would use a motorcycle drive belt if anything. Timing belts are not designed for much torque nor are they intended to be subjected to an environment outside of an engine configuration. Might a timing belt work? Maybe, but motorcycle drive belts are bulletproof(literally probably as they are usually kevlar), designed to be in the elements, usually last the life of the motorcycle, and designed to take a LOT of torque.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm referring to this type of belt and pulley. They are called timing belts because they are toothed to prevent slippage.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

sunworksco said:


> What is the debate about Timing Belt Drive vs Transaxle?
> I'm planning to build an 800lb. Reverse trike EV and plan to use timing belt drive. It weighs much less than using a transaxle and robs less energy.


 A timing belt cannot replace a "transaxle" which by definition contains a differential. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transaxle


> a *transaxle* is a major mechanical component that combines the functionality of the *trans*mission, the differential, and associated components of the driven *axle* into one integrated assembly.


 a timing belt can substitute for a chain or a gear drive train, but a transaxle is much more complex.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

My bad.
I should have used the term differential.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*Ducati SSSA*

Looks like a ducati single-sided swing-arm flipped over to the other side. How do you adjust tension in a belt to allow for the stroke of suspension travel over the full range?


----------



## JoeG (Jul 18, 2010)

The use of tensioners can be avoided if the output shaft is placed next to the suspension pivot point, see picture in above post. It reduces effective chain/belt length change to a minimum. This works best with small diameter output sprockets/pulleys, and short travel suspensions. The best situation, which is found on some designs places the pivot point, and the output shaft centerline at the same place.
Hope this helps.
Joe


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

The BMW F800 swingarm axle bracket uses an eccentric bearing sleeve for belt tension. I will be using a BST carbon fiber Ducati swingarm. The reverse trike EV will be front wheel driven by two Astrolight 4535 motors


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

sunworksco said:


> What is the debate about Timing Belt Drives vs differentials?
> I'm planning to build an 800lb. Reverse trike EV and plan to use timing belt drive. It weighs much less than using a transaxle and robs less energy.


 Now you are making even less sense !
Timing belt vs differential ?? ..two totally different functions.

As i said before, timing belts are a substitute for chain or gear drive mechanisms.

Also, what has the swing arm/drive system got to do with your dual front wheel drive plans ?
I am guessing you plan to use a belt drive from the motors to each front wheel, but how do you plan to mount the motors & drive system whilst retaining suspension and steering ..inboard presumably ?


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I am going to use a pedestal frame with 2 independent toothed timing belt pulleys and inboard disc brake rotors. The motors will be mounted just ahead of the axles.


----------

